# New to community



## mimiluvshorses (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am new to this board. I am looking foward to being able to talk with fellow horse lovers about my favorite subject...HORSES !!!!. i have a 4yr old palomino quarterhorse named Peppy San Bam Bam. We call him Barney  He is really a fun horse to ride. Has a smooth lope and a good disposition. Once in a while he will kick up a little when he starts to lope off. other than tat, He's a great horse. I will post pictures when I figure out how. ....Mimi


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hiya and welcome x


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya and welcome to this forum, have fun posting information and fun comments 
anneka 
xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome! 

Cant wait to see some pics, we love pics on here! :wink:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, welcome, hope you like it here! x


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I think you'll really like it here, it's a great forum!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, welcome, u'l like it here, non of us bite I dnt think lol.


----------

